# Probleme mit swapon

## SarahS93

Wenn ich

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/netzlaufwerk/auslagerungsdatei.swapfs bs=1024k count=1024

chmod 600          /mnt/netzlaufwerk/auslagerungsdatei.swapfs

mkswap             /mnt/netzlaufwerk/auslagerungsdatei.swapfs

swapon             /mnt/netzlaufwerk/auslagerungsdatei.swapfs
```

mache, spricht es zu mir:

```
swapon: auslagerungsdatei.swapfs: swapon failed: Das Argument ist ungültig
```

Was mache ich falsch?!

----------

## Jean-Paul

Wo liegt ...netzlaufwerk... ?

Wenn du versuchst dies z.B. über NFS zu machen, wird es nicht gehen - siehe "man swapon"

----------

## SarahS93

Naja, /mnt/netzlaufwerk/ zeigt auf eine CIFS Freigabe.

Der Computer hat leider nicht genug Arbeitsspeicher, und der Lokale Festplattenspeicher ist auch sehr knapp.

Auf der Netzwerkfreigabe habe ich genug Platz, also muss ich daraus das beste machen.

Ich muss irgendwie die Auslagerungsdatei auslagern.

Am liebsten wäre es mir es irgendwie über meine schon bestehende CIFS Freigabe zu machen, ohne viel anderen schnick schnack.

Aber wie, welche Ideen habt ihr?!

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/netzlaufwerk/auslagerungsdatei.swapfs bs=1024k count=256

256+0 Datensätze ein

256+0 Datensätze aus

268435456 Bytes (268 MB) kopiert, 5,75827 s, 46,6 MB/s

losetup /dev/loop1 /mnt/netzlaufwerk/auslagerungsdatei.swapfs 

mkswap /dev/loop1
```

Das scheint zu funktionieren  :Wink: Last edited by SarahS93 on Tue Mar 18, 2014 8:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Nur als kleine Anmerkung: der Swap-Handler kann direkt mit Dateien umgen ohne Umwege über ein loop-device

----------

## SarahS93

Wie meinst du das?

----------

## bbgermany

 *SarahS93 wrote:*   

> Wie meinst du das?

 

Der folgende Befehl ist eigentlich überflüssig:

```

losetup /dev/loop1 /mnt/netzlaufwerk/auslagerungsdatei.swapfs

```

Kann es vielleicht was damit zu tun haben, wie du das CIFS Volume einhängst? Zeige doch mal bitte die Mount-Optionen für /mnt/netzlaufwerk. Vielleicht ist da schon etwas schief.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## ulenrich

Ich kann mir das gar nicht vorstellen swap auf ein Netzlaufwerk zu legen.

Wäre es nicht besser das mit

/usr/share/doc

/usr/portage

/var/db

oder sogar mit dem ganzen /usr

zu machen als gerade mit swap?

Was ist eigentlich, wenn der Netzwerkstack ausgelagert wird auf swap  :Wink: 

----------

## SarahS93

/etc/fstab

```
  //<cifs_server_ip/<freigabename>$     /mnt/netzlaufwerk/    cifs        username=<benutzer>,password=<passwort>    0 0
```

Eigentlich doch nichts besonderes wie die Freigabe einhängt?

----------

## bbgermany

 *SarahS93 wrote:*   

> /etc/fstab
> 
> ```
>   //<cifs_server_ip/<freigabename>$     /mnt/netzlaufwerk/    cifs        username=<benutzer>,password=<passwort>    0 0
> ```
> ...

 

Ich denke da wird schon etwas mit dran hängen, denn wenn du beim Einhängen Benutzer und PW übergibst, wird auf einem CIFS Volume der folgenden Befehl nicht wirklich den gewünschten Endeffekt haben:

```

chmod 600          /mnt/netzlaufwerk/auslagerungsdatei.swapfs

```

CIFS hat seine eigenen ACL Strukturen. Ein NFS Volume wäre da anders. Weiterhin sieht es so aus (lt. folgendem Post im OpenWRT Forum: https://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?id=6514), musst du sogar auf einem CIFS Volume über ein loop device gehen. Ich denke du wirst im kernel-log vom Syslog diverse Einträge wie die im OpenWRT Forum finden.

MfG. Stefan

----------

